# Wii Chat!



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone have rayman raving rabbids 2??  Please help me!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No Hun but I do have a wii 

Have you searched online for a walkthrough 

I found a walkthrough for trauma center second opinion.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Dizzi,

I sorted it out hehehe...............

how much fun are these things lol


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm Lovin Mine

Boxing on the sports is fantastic!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I like tennis best   have you got mario party 8?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I like the tennis too,
I have the mario olympics, which is really fun,
can you play live with a wii like the Xbox do you know 

~dizzi~


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I wanna wiiiiiii! I played boxing at Christmas and my arms killed! There's an exercise one coming out that has yoga, aerobics etc. I reckon I mught get fit if it's based around a computer game. It has a floor mat thing to check weight, fat mass etc. coooooool!

Kay xxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah you can set em up online how cool is that lol!!

Spaykay....Wii arm lol I had that so bad when we first got ours....I think it was the bowling that did it lol  I had to get Hub to do my bra up for me in the morning coz I just couldn't put my arm behind my back roflmao!!!!!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm waiting for the exercise one to come out too  
I got mine for my brithday in october, but was heavily pg so couldnt really use it except with the brain academy. Now I've had the baby i dont seem to have time to play it yet  

I'm sure May will be able to play it with me soon


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would LOVE a wii. Im planning on saving up to get hubby one for our wedding anniversary, so am on the look out for a good deal


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

i WANT olympics but can't get it anywhere!! 

Mario Super Kart is coming out in April!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nimah our friends got one from Ebay this week! for £250


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmmmm, not sure I can stretch to £250 just YET. But Im saving up as we speak. Anniversary isn't till August so Ive got plenty of time!


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I gave in and bought one from Viking direct for £230 inc delivery.

We were on it last night and now I have awful arm and back ache he hee  too much tennis I think


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hehehe.............I got really bad 'wii arm' from the bowling lol but we are addicted to Link Crossbow Training now


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh crossbow training sounds good not got that one  

I have that trauma centre its really good   BUt the further you get into it the harder it gets


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

he he I cant wait to get playing again tonight really. Will have to get hubby to give my arm and shoulders a massage tonight


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Nimah our friends got one from Ebay this week! for £250





Niamh84 said:


> Well, I gave in and bought one from Viking direct for £230 inc delivery.
> 
> We were on it last night and now I have awful arm and back ache he hee  too much tennis I think


    how much!!!!!!!!!! blimey how come they have gone up so much? I paid £169 for mine at argos........

We dont seem to have played it much lately... maybe we need somethign new to play...... be quite good if that exercise one comes out soon?? Might just have to dig out the controllers and have a game of tennis when I get in, instead of the housework


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

They are expensive at the mo aren't they?

Must just be because there is such limited stock in the UK. Plus I couldn't wait anymore for the price to come down to the proper RRP of £179.00


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I went into Woolworths today and they're selling them for £219 (IIRC) including an extra game which I thought was a bargain!  I don't know if it's the same all over the country, this Woolworths was in Cleethorpes


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

I managed to get my wii game at the weekend!  Walked into Sainburys and there on the shelf (waiting for me  ) was Mario & Sonic Olympics, only paid £29.97 too......well pleased   Had been searching for one for about 6 weeks

Pre-ordered Mario Cart (well partner did) and I want to get wii Fit next (when its out)

Amanda


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Amanda Well done - I just orded my mum Mario olymics at £37.99 !!!
I treated myself to Sims castaway as the Bomb on Trauma center left me cross ! and unable to get beyond it!!!
I need more free time to play 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm going to get the wii fitness too. We bought the wii for DS for his birthday last August. We were going to wait until Christmas, but DH was in Afghan so we got it for his birthday to make up for dad not being there. Glad we didn't wait till Christmas as it was a nightmare tring to get one. 

Tina xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yayyyyy, I finally got a Wii. Got a sports one today from Asda for £179. Noticed whilst game hunting afterwards that Tesco are also selling (but sold out) the sports one with free game for £179. Bought Thrillville off the Rails as liked that on DS, but have heard it's far better on Wii. 

Not sure what to get next. Sooo, what's your fave game? Any recommendations? 

x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Big Brain Academy is good, so is Mario & Sonic at the Olympics


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Like the sound of those 2  

Only got a chance to set mine up this afternoon and not played it yet as still trying to suss it all out and just about to sort the wireless internet connection to it. Do any of you use it for that? Was wondering whether to bother really. 

Created one of those mini me people just now, funny. Do any of you have them travelling? (whatever on earth that is! - still working it all out). 

x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice one Jayne  You'll love it!

You know one of the best games for the wii that people overlook is the wii Carnival games, its brilliant! M loves it and have to say its so varied that its never boring and real good fun when there's a few of you.

It's very cheap for a wii game too, click this http://www.play.com/Games/Wii/4-/3438343/-/Product.html?searchstring=carnival&searchsource=0 £14.99 with free delivery.

/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks Amanda   I almost bought that one yesterday as well (along with about another 10!   ). I want to get Wii Play with the free remote. They seem pretty hard to come by though. Did look on ebay and found a few, but price was far more than in shops, and I'm not paying over RRP!   Got 2 Nunchucks, but only 1 controller at the mo. 

Think I'm gradually getting a little list together of games I want  Birthday in April  

Loving Thrillville off the Rails. Not had as much chance to play as I'd have liked so far, but plan on getting a few hours in tonight  

Connnected it all to the internet last night, and it was far simpler than I thought it would be. Not sure I want anything from the shop though, but am quite taken by those little Mii characters. I've made a whole family of them! (I know, I'm sad!) 

x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

We got one yesterday from asda and got some games from argos got some on offer 2 for £30 love it think i am getting addicted but have sore arm and some **** from bowling. Just played ratatouie its fab will have to get mario olympics. Its my 30th in may so will be requesting the fitness one and a dance one coming out with a dance mat sounds great fun.
Wigantwo


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I just need more Hours in a day!

Played two rounds of Golf (Wii) today at Mums - and yes my arms aching!
Jayne I had to make DH & I on Mums Wii so your not sad at all!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - Making Mii's must come from our love of Sims   

Wigantwo - Thanks for the Argos tip   Hope you have fun with your Wii  

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

My Wii should be here tomorrow!!!

Can't wait though not sure about the sore arms  

Got mine off ebay with these games, Wii Sports (5 games on one disc), The Dynastic Hero, Legend Of Zelda Link To The Past and Donkey Kong Country.

Has anyone played any of them?  If so what are they like?

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Shelly, that's fab   Not played any of the games you mention. Mine did come with sports (all UK ones do I think), but not played them yet as been playing Thrillville off the Rails. Are you going to get Sims2 Castaway?    Really want it, as love it on DS, but it's a bit pricey at the moment. 

Don't worry about the sore arm(s) - they will get used to it  

It's great fun  

x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Is Thrilville any good 
I saw that yesterday and was tempted to buy it.

I'm still playing brain academy - but cant get past c++
Thicky Shabba   xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I like Thrillville   Had it on DS first and loved it on there, but on Wii it's heaps better. Loads of mini games to play and a few mysteries (simple ones) to solve, plus you get to build lots of different theme parks, manage them and design your own coasters  It's a good price as well  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just ordered Endless Ocean and Carnival Games from Argos. £30 for the 2  

x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Just started playing rayman ravids and loving it sore arm gone now but thinking i will have 1 toned arm and 1 bingo wing will have to learn to play tennis left handed. Definatly great buy i am loving my wii.


----------



## Hal (Feb 13, 2008)

We got a wii a week ago. Love it!

What is wii fit? Trauma Centre sounds interesting - what kind of game is it?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Trauma center is performing operations!

http://www.atlus.com/tcnb/

/links
I think Mrs Redcp mentions more about it on page one


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello  

Anyone know when the fitness one is out? Sounds good!

We got the winter sports, thats good but v hard, 
Wario Moves - dont rate that too much, but is ok, 
mario olypics - like that one,
mario party 8 - good if you like board games, 
Wii Play - only bought that for the remote!
Carnival Games ~ Good Fun!
Big Brain ~ like it!

I like ganes like the sports, where u have to do things rather than just up down & acroos if you know what i mean.  Any reccommednations  

xxxx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

You have to move with rayman ravin rabids good for getting you moving. Like the sound of trauma centre might have to buy it so many to choose from and havent played all i have yet but loving it.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Wii fit is out 25 April, RRP £69.99!    Think I'll stick to the gym and walking the dog   

Manged to get Wii Play and remote off Ebay today. Paid riduculous money for it really, but there we go   Did manage to get Sims Castaway though for £18 off there, so that was a bit of a bargain   Just missed out on Big Brain  


x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, £69.99 is a bit steep        Paid £55 for the winter sports and said never again! 

If anyone wants to swap a game for a couple of week or so, pm me and id be happy to!  

What the trauma cantre about? Is it similar to things like theme park world where you have to build your own?

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wii fit OMG I really like the look of this 





/links


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

I saw that ad yesterday Dizzi.  I was really up for getting one before I saw the ad! To be honest the ad for me looks really dull and for the price (£70 I think) the wii Fit would have to do a lot more then just help me balance, head a few balls and some dance steps.

Let me know if you or anyone else on here gets on ~ I'd love to know from a users perception what it's really like.

Love A xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Dear, well not sure I will get it while the price is above £40 TBH


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, I thought it looked good  
Plenty of time till the release date to hear more about it though.

I was actually moving my head when the boy was headbutting the ball  

S x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Afraid Wii fit does nothing for me at all. 

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry to gatecrash can i ask a couple of questions trying to convince DH I NEED a Wii but he has issues lol

can it be stored laid down, he needs it to fit in the TV unit and wouldn't as  you see in photos.

Do you need a memory card- says will cost lots if I do! or does it have an inbuilt memory


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes, it lays flat. Mine is flat   It's about the height of 3 CD cases stacked on top of each other and the length of about 1 and a half CD cases. 

No you don't need a memory card. There is an option for one, but heaps of memory without   Think it just uses ordinary SD type cards anyway, and you can get them off ebay for about £6 for 2GB as opposed to almost £30 in shops  

You def need to buy a Wii. It's a life MUST have    

x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just got ur Wii about a week ago - ADDICTED !!! lol

We have Mario Party 8
Resident Evil
Sonic and the Secret Rings 
Sports game - boxing, bowling, tennis, etc

Such good fun - got carried away with Sonic last night !!  Deffo got eye on The Sims next.

T xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks Jayne now just need the money to get one!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

Can i join you please, we bought a wii last year, have just lookied at the wii fit, it looks amazing!!! Def going to buy that one, also loving Thrillsvillle just now very addictive!!

Lv Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tashja would you like the sims castaway 
Pm me I am selling mine - used once vgc


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Tashja would you like the sims castaway
> Pm me I am selling mine - used once vgc


Sent you a PM Hun !!

T xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

I love the look of the wii fit .Got my memory card for £6 of ebay and loving all my games but fancy trauma centre.Any other recomendations girls.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

When does Wii fit come out in the UK?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Beachgirl, 

Think wii fit is out on 25th April

Lisa xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Lisa- hopefully will be on 2ww then so might have to buy it.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

No probs, i informed  dh last night that we will be buying wii fit when it comes out, then showed him the ad for it!! He just rolled his eyes 

Lisa xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to have to get Wii fit - will shop around for prices though it will probably be fixed everywhere!

Can't wait


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Wii Dance is out soon too

http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/NintendoWiim2s7pua7r/Dancing-Stage-Hottest-Party-+-Dance-Mat#screenshots

I'd heard that dance revolution was coming out but can't find anything on that one

It's £10 off at Amazon £39.99
/links


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I am so getting Wii dance   
The songs listed take me back, cant wait to dance away to them  

Will let you know when i get it

S xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

finally got a wii. hubby wanted the 360, but convinced him we needed a wii. bought second hand one with games etc. hubby bringing it home from work at 6. cant wait


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Happy playing  
The only problem I have is finding the time now  
Worth every penny though


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I never seem to have the time, always on here


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I know, I haven't played mine half as much as I'd like as always seem to turn PC on for 'half hour' first and then stay on here for ages    It's a bit like going to the shop for a loaf of bread and coming home with £20 of worth of shopping  

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe we need more willpower


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

a girl at work pulled her muscle over a wii game of tennis but said it is getting her fitter, she said it is so odd to ring her folks and hear them say 'Dad and I are just having a game of golf'
L x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Is the Wii dance out today?

Lisa xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes it comes out 28/3/08


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Think i will have to buy it today!!! 

Dont know how much i can do though, but will give it a go!!

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wii fit is out 25/4/08

But Ive just had Guitar heros for my birthday!

Anyone else got this 

Also has anyone sussed using the wii online to play against other people  Or download new content 

~Dizzi~


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I have just ordered my Nintendo Wii from tesco.com and I can't wait for it to arrive!! I need to get Wii play fairly soon otherwise DH will declare it complete rubbish if he can't have a go too! 

As for other games, I'm going to get Tomb Raider for DH   and I also fancy the Super Mario games. But will stick to just the Sports and the Wii Play for now.

Can't wait till I get my Wii now!!

Jen x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohooooooooo     

I ordered my wii fit last night....... Df wasnt too impressed and got the usual 'Will we use it' hmmmm yes said I ( thinking probably for about a 3 weeks    then it will go away never to be seen again   ) am deterimined to kepp at these things though!!!

off to look a Wii Dance now............


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I might order mine tonight


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Fidget & Confused - how did you order it from Tesco?!?  I've been checking for days and it says it is out of stock for pre-order!?  Amazon has also taken pre-order off.  I think this is going to be as hard to get hold of as the console was last year!

Fidget Amazon has £10.00 off the Dance Stage game .... not looked that much but the cheapest i've come accross so far - not in a rush for this one but really really NEED fit!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What about pre ordering in the shop maybe?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope so Beachgirl - I have asked someone to find out for me, they pass Tesco every night.

I have had a look and it looks like Game & Gamestation are still taking pre-orders ... on the website anyway, will nip into the shops over weekend and check.

Oooooh I need it NOW!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I chased around every Tesco store in the area for a good couple of weeks with no joy. Also checked the website. They came in stock a couple of times on the website but I thought 'but if they got one in the store that day, then I'd have it immediately and wont have to wait' needless to say they didn't and when I got back online, it was out of stock. I clicked on the Email when back in stock thing. Went through that twice as it came back in stock but sold out before I got the email, and the second time I didn't waste any time in ordering it!

They are still in stock at tescos direct and ya get triple clubcard points atm. £179.97


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck, hope you get one soon.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am confused, are you after a Wii or the Wii fit?

I got my wii from Argos last year... I just kept checking on line when they had them in, I ordered it for store pick up   Same again with the wii fit....... they arent out yet, but you can order and buy it online now..... Amazon had taken their pre order button off as I think they have sold their allocation.......... Not sure where Tesco came from Jovie??


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wii Carnival is great, I love it!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm confused too Fidget - it doesn't take much  

I was talking about Wii Fit - Tesco have taken the pre-order off too! So have Asda. I think it will sell out before it hits the shelves!  Going to try the shops in town at the weekend!

xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

My Wii didn't arrive at the store today so I still dont have it    Got v angry with the person at the desk and complained that they had my money and promised a delivery date and they should have phoned me to tell me it was delayed etc etc. Eventually they gave me a £5 voucher. Hopefully it will be there tomorrow.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Guess what!! It wasn't there today either! And I didn't get a phone call to tell me that it wasn't there. Shocking!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know it's a hassle but could you cancel the order and try somewhere else?


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Our local Game store have a big sign in the window saying Wiis are in stock - have you tried yours?

xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

list of places with wiifit available for pre order. 
http://www.wiifitfrenzy.co.uk/?gclid=CPTM2_fPq5ICFQ2KMAodoAJtMA

going to order one tomorrow i think  would be great for my rehab on ankle

my friend code if anyone wants it:

send me yours and add me and i will add you, then we can message 
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi! 

Well, guess what! I still have no Wii! 

My mum went into tescos to check if it was in today only to discover that it had got lost   . I went in after work and spoke to Tesco direct on the phone and apparently the order got lost, not the product, and it was never going to arrive   and the only option was for a refund. I argued the point but at the end of the day if thats the only option then I have no choice but to accept it. Problem is because I paid half on credit card and half with vouchers, the vouchers would take longer to refund. I therefore refused to accept this and told them that  they either sent me a Wii or they gave me a full cash refund. I was put on hold for what seemed like an eternity and then when he returned he said they would refund the whole amount to my credit card. 

I then ordered (at the store not online) another Wii. I used the £5 gift card that they gave to me on Wednesday, and I got a £5 voucher for placing an order at the store. I got triple points on the 1st order and triple points on the 2nd order. My Wii should now arrive on Monday.    

I am going to write a letter of complaint to Tesco Direct and ask for some compensation as I have been inconvenienced by wasting journeys/time and I'm sure its going to cost me more money with interest on my credit card. I just can't understand why an exchange is not possible rather than having to have a refund and then buy again! They have the money, surely its easier for them too. Ah well. We'll see how they respond to my letter. 

I do hope it will be worth all this trouble. DH is not happy. He didn't like me buying it in the first place and he is even less impressed now. 

I would have been able to get a Wii a month ago if I'd have gone elsewhere but I had Clubcard vouchers to use, which is the only reason I bought from Tescos, as Argos have a better deal on a Wii.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Definately complain, you might end up with another free...


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

yay just pre ordered wii fit - hubby gave me the money in the end  just got to wait 3 more weeks


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

My Wii has arrived and I have now installed it and created a Mii. Have tried my Super Paper Mario game (not sure what to make of it but wasn't very good at it either!) and Wii Sports (was better at this than expected).

Have any of you tried the Wii Fitness on Wii Sports (they test you on various bits of the sports and then give you a Wii fitness age. Mine was shocking!! 64!!! You can only test once a day too so you can't go back and try again! You are supposed to do it once a day to try and improve your Fitness Age! Nearly fainted when it said 64. Its cause I am useless at baseball!

I now want to get the internet on there but don't know how (I got it to connect but apparently you need a different channel??)


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone know when Mario Kart is out?


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> Anyone know when Mario Kart is out?


This Friday!! DS really wants it so I've made him sell some of the games he doesn't play on anymore to pay towards it....if anyone's interested they're here:

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZmaybebaby1968

There's some DS ones too 
/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi everyone. I think I've finally worked out how to add friends to my Wii, so if anyone wants to swap friend codes, IM me with yours and we can see if it works  (please don't ask me how to explain how I did it all though, cos I'm still confused and can't remember!    ). 

I'm dying for my Mii's to travel and for me to have some Mii visitors. Sad I know!  

Confused - Brilliant that you finally got your Wii. Don't blame you for complaining to Tesco after that palava! I'd have been furious. I've connected my Wii to the internet, but not used it to surf. Think you need to pay a one off fee to do that. Think you can buy something in the games section at the supermarket for about £15. Could be totally wrong mind, so sorry if that's no use at all!  

x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Jayne I'll swap friends codes with ya, when I've discovered how to find it! Lol! 

Have any of you found out what your Wii Fitness Age is on Wii Sports?? Mine started at 64 and is now at 48!! I am useless at baseball!! Have managed to hurt my arm this morning playing baseball   only had the thing 24 hours!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

My first attempt I was 79!!!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

u need to download the internet channel from the download software bit - on the wii channel-  to be able to surf. think it costs 500 points which is about £3.50

as for friends, click the message icon the register and u can add friend codes. IM me yours and i will send mine by return, so my mii can travel too 

17 days til wii fit is out


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just looked on Amazon to order MK but there's no price and the wheel is separate..


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.woolworths.co.uk/web/jsp/product/index.jsp?pid=50985719

good place to preorder from. i have preordered wii fit from woolworths. you can have it delivered to home, or your nearest store. as i will be at work on the friday when wii fit comes out i am collecting it from the shop after work 

i want mario kart too, if we all get it we can race each other
/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

My Wii fitness age was in the 70's I think. Did it the once and turned it off in disgust   

I'm hooked on the shooting section of Wii Play at the moment. Also love the bowling on Sport. 

Wendy - Will PM you my friend code in a sec. Want Mii's to travel  

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I haven't played my Wii in ages but plan to do so whilst on 2ww. DH is going to get me MK on Friday so that will be something to look forward to.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I havent played mine for ages either beachgirl   I am hoping the Wii fit will change all that when its delivered in just over two weeks 

If and when I get on it, I am going to have to look at these mii codes to see what you're all talking about


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just been to Tesco but not got it in on the shelves there...


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Just bought trauma centre love it think im addicted.Looking to get the wii fit for my birthday looks fab.


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

have added you as a friend jayne


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks for the friend codes  Will add you all to mine next time I play (prob tomorrow or Sat). Hope they work  

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Off for my Mariokart today...


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

just reserved my mari kart at argos  was surprised they were still in stock seeing the price they are going for on ebay. madness


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Just had an e-mail to say our mario cart will be delivered today between 8.30 and 6pm!  Ordered it from Gamestation the other day - £35 with free delivery and a free mario cart toy


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm no good at Golf or Baseball. My wii fitness test was Golf, Baseball and Boxing. Am ok on boxing but useless at the others, hense why my age has gone from 37 to 47! Tennis am much better at and bowling.

Jen x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you played Mario Kart yet?  I've had a quick go and about to put it on now.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

not had chance yet!  DH and DS1 have though - they're very impressed


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

picked mario kart up this morning, glad i reserved it as sold out now. will be putting it on later once some housework is done


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wendy did the postman bring you my parcel this morning??  Hope so!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

yes he did, thank you. didnt get to try it out though cos we got engrossed in mario kart lol and 2 hours disappeared before we knew it. thank you again  hubby was pleased anyway


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's hard getting the hang of Mario Kart isn;t it...


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Aww that's great Wendy - glad it got there safely


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

love mario kart. im useless at it though. hubby is much better than me, beat me by miles. we went on wfc and played against other 'real' people, great fun.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Wii fit is pre-ordered at local gamestation, just hoping they definately get one for me!

Have a back up ordered at toys r us - I will cancel which ever one I don't need!  My local toys r us have over 60 pre-orders already!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I got my Wii fitness age down to 28 on Saturday   ...

Sunday it tested me on the three boxing tests and... my wii fitness age went up to 79!  

Today it tested me on three baseball tests and.. I got it down to 62!  

I now have Wii Play. What do you think of the games on it? I wasn't impressed and think I should have just saved £5 and bought just the remote.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We bought a second controller yesterday and now can play each other...reminds us of the Snes years.


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

well im still hooked on mariokart lol. have since bought game party and sonic and the rings but havent played either yet lol. only 9 days until i get wii fit


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m on 2ww so plan to get lots of practice in....


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't do Mario Kart - I'm hopeless, I just can't steer the bloody thing!!!!  Just as well I've given up on real driving lessons 

It's all good fun though and DS1 loves it almost as much as DH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

My mum played it on Sunday and she doesn't drive so you can imagine her first few goes....


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

My mum had a go on the Sports on saturday     she couldn't get the hang of the bowling!! Aww i know i'm mean but it was so funny!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mines really good at bowling and golf, always wins


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Thought I'd have a go on the Wii earlier, only to discover that my DH's grandson had been on it, had found two new channels. He also created his own Mii and then became a pro in bowling and beat me in everything. Spent ages trying to beat him. No joy just yet. (I did tell DH that he could go on it). 

I've been beaten by a 14 year old


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

You'll have to spend today beating the scores...


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I want one! (is your DH Portuguese Fee?)

Kay xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Played 2player bowling and tennis with my mum earlier lol bless her. She was trying really hard but I still beat her  

Still not beat my DH's grandson's scores  but spoke to his mum yesterday and apparently he was really exitied that we've got a Wii and he can't wait to come round again (how sweet!)


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

anyone have the game? PM me to swap codes


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm a boxing pro!! Woooo hooooo!!!

Wendy.h did you add me as a wii friend as I added you but it still wont let me send messages etc??

Jen x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We've got friends coming over tonight so will be fun to race with them.


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

C0nfused said:


> Wendy.h did you add me as a wii friend as I added you but it still wont let me send messages etc??
> 
> Jen x


cant remember if i did or not, i sent jayne a message. will check and add u again when i go on later. if it works will drop u a message


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I've added you both and think it's working as have some Mii's in my parade  Are they travelling automatically, or is one of you sending them to me. I'm not sure how that bit works. 

Apparently you can play games against each other as well, but again, no idea how   

x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Jayne do you want to PM me ur friend code thing so I can add you too?


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I thought I had   Will do it again   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Are they travelling automatically, or is one of you sending them to me. I'm not sure how that bit works.
> 
> Apparently you can play games against each other as well, but again, no idea how
> 
> x


me either anyone registerd there console on the website 

~dizzi~


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I havent got a clue   I've only played mine a handful of time since i got it, never seems to be time now.
Although think i'm gonna get Wii Fit so I have an excuse to play   for some reason DP just doesnt like computer games


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Tried the sports for the first time today and all I can say is:

OWWWWWWWWW


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I was like that too when I first played on mine, my arms hurt for a week!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Jayne - Have added you now, not sure if it worked though!

Wendy - It worked! I think I sent you a message and a Mii! 

Have any of you got the Mii Contest channel? Someone on there has entered a Mii that looks like Michael Jackson and Snoop Dog or whatever his name is. All very clever. I entered a Mii into the Footie fan contest.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I like the Mii contest channel. Also like the 'everybody votes' one too  

x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Jayne, i think i sent you both a message!! Hope it works!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

confused - i got your message and replied 

2 more days til i get wii fit


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Only two more sleeps to go


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

wii fit is tomorrow, will be going to woolies after work to pick mine up.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh I am so excited about getting this silly game    I went to asda after work, they have had 27 delivered and are putting them on sale at midnight ..... I was so tempted to go down but don't drive so will wait until morning, just hope the shop I have pre-ordered from have enough to cover all the pre-orders!

I can't wait to hula!  Looking forward to snow boarding and jogging looks cute too


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

well my payment has gone through the bank, so its paid for, so hopefully means ive got one lol. think may be aching saturday morning


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

lol me and my brother were betting on who would injure themselves first


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

well im buying to help solve my injury. dont want to create a new one lol. had a second ankle op in december and still having physio, so thought wii fit would help lol. could go so wrong


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

wendy.h said:


> could go so wrong


 

Ouch Wendy sounds painful - hope it's getting better - and don't do yourself any more injuries lol x

PS Friend is going at Midnight and dropping it off on way past


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

no way, thats not fair  will you be playing on it straight away? i cant get mine til after work tomorrow. although im at physio first thing, so may be able to sneak to woolies on way


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

lol

No I will make myself resist!  I'd love to stop up all night playing games but work tomorrow    I don't think i'll bet getting anything at all done when I get home tomorrow though ..... assuming I get one


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I want it but am waiting to see what the outcome of our third cycle is first, hopefully won't need it as can't use it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just read this review OMG!!!

http://uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/09/wii-fit-b9f109.html



> Wii Fit expects you to check in every day or so and, each time you do, it will re-measure your weight. Over time a graph emerges showing your weight-loss through the program. Players are offered advice if they're not moving towards the target BMI in a timely fashion and, played with friends, this ensures it's one of the most effective ways in which to lose weight and gain fitness over an extended period of time.
> 
> Wii Fit deftly treads the line between game and home gym. One moment you'll be roaring with laughter as you wrench your hips in ridiculous circles in an effort to keep five invisible hoops spinning around your waist; the next your face will be contorted in agony as your biceps and pectorals burn with lactic acid during a press-up face off with your personal trainer. Wii Fit might be a novel way for the grandfather of videogames to atone for contributing to three generations of couch potatoes, but it's difficult to imagine a better entry release for what will almost certainly become a new genre overnight.


[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Get my Wii fit today and im so excited

Just need to drag myself off the laptop get dressed and go get it!!!! 

I will be unable to walk tomorrow after my workout on it today

Anyone else getting one? 

xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

ACTIVE ORDERS

Order .......... On 5 April 2008at 12:26  VIEW ORDER DETAILS  
1  Wii Fit  Nintendo Wii  Goods awaiting pickup in store  

yay, i know where im going after work  6 hours to go


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

My dh was saying this was out, i think he wanted me to give him the go ahead to go but a wii lol.It sounds a good idea but i dont know anything about it. Let us know how it goes. Is it like a fitness dvd but only for a computer?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Its really good, well worth the money

You do things like ski jumping, football headers, step in time and loads more stuff

my legs will be killing me tomorrow xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Got mine this morning & i have just done the easier things so far but it is fab fun.

Did you manage to do the ski jump?? i mananged to take off in the end but landed in a huge pile halfway down  

Sue xX


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Yea managed the ski jump but cant for the life of me do the tight rope walking

Have you tried the step thing? its great i love that one xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well done Cat i found it hard   (the Skiing)

I only got just over half way with the tightrope too once i had to jump over something that was it!!  

I have'nt done the step one yet will have another go later. As i am early preganant i have promised dh i wont overdo it so i made myself get off.

Have fun

Sue X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My Mum text me to say shes got one!

Dh says I can get one too, but not sure if anyone will have them in stock this weekend/Today . . .


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i just got mine  having 5 mins on here then goign to set it up. if you get one check you have the game in the box and that it is in english. the staff in woolies said they had a conference call from nintendo saying some have gone out with french games and some with no game


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW!  Just got in had a quick look - skiiing and hula is great!!!

I need to get a few things done (but had to take a peek) so will get my wii set up and weighed properly later and get some serious playing in!  

Will be back later to let you know the verdict - i think it's gonna be fantastic

Dizzi if you have a toys r us they had good stocks near me, you might be lucky if people have pre-ordered in more than one place, be quick tho - good luck!  HMV might be worth a try too but you can't get anything online from anywhere


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello!

Got mine too - had a quick look but need to get some chores done (quickly), then i'm set for a night of serious gaming!!

Come over to hobby board, we've got a Wii thread going there, come and join us xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Waiting for verdicts from you lot before I go and get one (need to justify it to dp   well I am on SMP now so not exactly rolling in it at the minute   )

I had a look in Woolies today and they are all gone and dont know when they'll get more in, but the girl on till told me she got hers


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

well im done in lol. did a grand total of 33 mins training and im exhausted. did a good mix of each category though, including the jogging, which i normally hate.
quite please to say my wiifit age is 30, which i was happy with. DH had a wiifit age of 45 lol (hes 31). need to stick at it though and lose some serious weight, but i have a good feeling about this method


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

sounds great Wendy, if you dont mind me asking, how old are you  PM me if you dont want anyone to know    just kidding


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

im 29


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Got mine too .its great ....... love it ..except it recons my age is 54 !!!........   ........

HopeXX


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thats great then, only a year to claw back    I can imagine I'll be about 104


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Dizzi if you have a toys r us they had good stocks near me, you might be lucky if people have pre-ordered in more than one place, be quick tho - good luck! HMV might be worth a try too but you can't get anything online from anywhere


I phoned both our 24 hour tescos as I have some saving vouchers, but theyve none left, and i was near our toys r us this afternoon and should have called in 

Nevermind Ive waited this long I can wait a few more days 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

There is a Wii thread in the hobby section 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123979.0

I will merge this thread with it tommorow


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I want to get a wii fit now but have no money! I do the Wii Fitness test on the Wii Sports though, but it keeps testing me on golf at the moment and I am useless at it so I have gone back up to 53 today!

I need to lose weight so will see what you all say about it and then I might go treat myself to it later on this year.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yup, we got our delivered yesterday too!
Lovin' the hula hoop exercise!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

We got our delivered yesterday and have been on it last night and this morning!
I need to burn fat, so have been going for the aerobic exercises - Lovin' the hula hoop and steps!  Jogging was hard, but definitly gets the ole heart rate going!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi there, hope you dont mind me gate crashin

We got ours yesterday and lucky enough i dont need to lose any weight but need to tone up a bit. My fiit age is 40!!!! im only 33 

Loving the 1st steps game the 2nd one is to hard for me

Does anyone know if they are bringing out more games for the wii fit?

xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I got a wii fit yesterday!! I love it loving the yoga!!! Kept falling on the tree pose 

The huls hoop one is good, managed to open up the 6 min super hula one today!!

Think it has not weighed me right though as i know what my bmi is and they gave me a lower onw, but its on my living room carpet and thats thick. 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

ive heard there will be more games in future to use the board with. hope there is as it a real step forward for technology.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I love it - apart from the fact it thinks i'm 45!!!!  I will show it lol

I really love Hula, step is fun but I need to practice, like the skiiing - actually I could go on and on there's not one thing I don't like so far! 

I dread to think what I look like playing glad I can't see myself  

Going to do the test again in a minute see if i can shed a few years 

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i will crying with laughter at my hubby trying to do the hula. dont think he will try again lol was so funny. he really couldnt get hang of it and looked a right fool


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

My DP was same at the ski jumping. He was really getting into it with his squats until the dog kept lick his face 

He is out to beat my ever top score!!!! NO CHANCE!

enjoy girls x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I gained another year this morning!!  

Thought i was doing quite well!!!! Im now 36!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Girls

I am already massively addicted to my Wii (I have found killing things and blowing things up has been a huge help while going through tx   ) Got my Wii Fit delivered yesterday and am loving it even though my wii fit age is 9 years older than I am   DP laughed his socks off when he saw my age but i got my own back when it calculated his and he was 12 years older     He's 8 years younger than me too  

We had to go out last night so i only managed about 20 minutes   I did a good mix of everything and then laughed so much when DP tried the hula hoop. 

Am on a mission this morning to get all the washing and cleaning done so i can get back on it asap 

Amanda xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I am very jealous but I can't justify buying one just yet.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Got mine Just!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Guess everyones been getting fit!
Well I am obese and my fit age is 45! 

Loving the Wii fit off to do a bit more now, 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

I was 7 years younger yesterday   but apparently had put on 5lbs  

Amanda xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm picking up my wii fit from argos later!!

I bought a reservation code from ebay for a local Argos store.

I also managed to get my wii sports fit age down to 35 yesterday!!

Michelle x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I so want a Wii fit. Although yesterday I got my Wii fitness age on Wii Sports back down to 29 even though I thought I did particularly badly on two of the three tests. Am gonna have a quick go before continuing with housework as have my stepdaughter and her family round for dinner toninght! Got to get practice in cause I am not going to be beaten by my stepgrandson again!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

just done another half an hour on wii fit. man my legd ache. did the super hula today - really hard work but great fun. have done 1 hour and 4 mins total exercise lol, not lost any weight yet though


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I want a Wii & Wii fit now!

Just got back from my inlaws where DH's nephew got one for his birthday!

I love it & want my own!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Siobhan1 said:


> I want a Wii & Wii fit now!
> 
> Just got back from my inlaws where DH's nephew got one for his birthday!
> 
> I love it & want my own!


Treat yourself!

My calves ache today from doing the step areobics! now ive got the hang of it!

Need to do my age but have been on here all evening!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Luckily DH loved it too.

We are hoping to get a free Wii when he changes phone networks, as the company he uses gives them as free gifts & then I can buy the Wii Fit.

Fingers crossed I should have it within a month.....that's a long time!

I did the jogging at my inlaws, in my boots   It was fun!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

my legs are achy today too and im off to the gym at physio for an hour soon before work. must be mad


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Gawd yes, got ache and pains, obviously using muscles I've not used before - still, no pain, no gain.  Hoping that by sticking at it, the pains will lessen with time


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

assume it would depend where you were buying it from?

DH pulled hamstring last night, whilst doing Jogging!  I gave it a miss!  But must ge back on it tonight, else I'll never burn that fat!!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

my DH pulled musles in both his sides lol, doing the press up and side lift exercise. so funny


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

I've trapped a nerve in my shoulder/neck  

Not sure how it happened but can hardly move today!!

What's everyone's favorite activity?

Mine has got to be Step.  I've just scored 410 pts on the advanced step, not great but not bad either.

My dh can't do it to save his life   so funny to watch him  

Michelle x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok.. you are all here with pulled muscles and trapped nerves and this is a good thing because!!!!!?!?!

I got my Wii Sports Fitness age down to 30 yesterday I think!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I got 'permission'   to get Wii fit today and cant get it anywhere   
I've got my name down at Woolworths but every other shop I tried said I have to keep going in to check   
But I want it now


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i love the step aswell. my DH is useless at that too and fell over the board trying to step on sideways lol


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks to you lot I went out and bought Brain Academy, plus the carnival one!!  You lot are not good for my bank balance!!!   

Does anyone else have the Sega Superstars Tennis?  I think it is a waste of money and much prefer the Sports version!!

DH challenged me to a game of tennis at 6:30 this morning - and I am SURE that I have one arm more toned than the other now.....!   


Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shabba have you tried Toys R us, they wont hold one but we got one sat afternoon and they had quite a few, also Tesco have daily delivarys May be worth a phone call, and Asda are apparently £5 off!

~Dizzi~
Quiz Time


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ta Dizzi, I tried Asda, but none left and dont know when they are getting them in, I'll try Tescos and toys r u tomorrow

Fingers crossed


----------



## Nicola-Kate (Apr 22, 2008)

Im loving my wii sports,
Glad my dh is not the only one a biff with the step thing hahahhaha his age was also higher than mine yay.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm now 27 - wooo hoo thats the youngest I've got it to so far. I'm 24 really so only a few years older than real life.


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi
just got Supa Mario Kart 
    Its Fantastic

Marie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue


> tennis at 6:30 this morning - and I am SURE that I have one arm more toned than the other now.....!


 



marie10 said:


> Hi
> just got Supa Mario Kart
> Its Fantastic
> 
> Marie x


Thats next on my list!

Fit age reamins the same, but my tummy muscles HURT!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

mario kart is fab. we have done all the cups in grand prix, now we are trying to beat all the experts on time trials. playing on wfc is fab too


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.wiifitfrenzy.co.uk/?gclid=CPTM2_fPq5ICFQ2KMAodoAJtMA

there is stock apparently, for anyone looking
/links


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Wendy, I tried Amazon and the price starts at £110   so giving that a miss   and all of the Argos stores in my area and any area I know people or can get to are out of stock  

Never mind, i'll get it soon


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm still loving the Wii Fit but it keeps telling me I'm putting weight on rather than losing it   It could have something to do with the bowl of Haagen Das I'm having after i've finished my workout though I suppose    

I started Metroid Prime Corruption 3 at the weekend too and it is very good. Lego Star Wars still remains my all time favourite wii game and i'm looking forward to Indiana Jones being released.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Wii fit is on my wants list but at the moment I am on CSI Hard Evidence !!! 

OMG just how fab is CSI Game !!!  I can play with Nick and Grissom to my hearts content !!   

T xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Just managed to get a wii fit after my DH promised to pre order and didnt . Its supposed to be for my birthday and he says i have to wait till then but theres no way i will last 3 weeks knowing its in the house cant wait to try it now.
sarah


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Well you wouldnt believe my luck  
I've been on the list for Woolworths, today my little one was   really badly because of teething, so I jumped in the car with her and drove to my mums to see if she'd drop off. It definately settled her, so I was happy. I left EVERYTHING behind at home as I wanted to try to calm her down asap.
When I got back home, about 1/2 hour later I had a missed call on my mobile................
Woolies had called to tell me they had a Wii Fit in   but by the time I had called them back they had given it to someone else    

Not a happy bunny


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I have my Wii Fit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pure fluke but its here now, is it ok to drink wine and eat pizza while exercising   

Weight is Ideal, BMI is 23 but age is 47   I'm 35

Oh well, something to work at


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have just won a wii fit on ebay    They have sold out everywhere here and i got it for £75 which is only £5 more than argos and its just up the road so i can fetch tomorrow. Bonus


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep

Defo allowed to have wine and pizza whilst using wii fit I did the same thing only the other day lol how bizzare lol

We also ate peanuts and beer and chocolates, how funny is the hula hoop one, I was watching my DH hula and he was sooooooooooo funny we video'ed him doing it, he had had a few beers lol  
    
Just be careful that you don't fall off.
Marie x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Marie - where you in my house    thats exactly what we did !!!

I didnt video him though cause I had to run to the toilet before I had an accident   so so funny,

I love the step one too, felt like I knew what i was doing after about 10 goes


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I did the fitness test on Sports and I am officially 65!  

Old Sue


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i was 27 on wii fit  which is great cos am actually 29 lol. getting seriously achy tho. every bit of me hurts cos have been trying everything - muscle workouts, yoga, aerobics etc. really enjoying it and doing it everyday. got to lose another 2lb by friday to reach my first goal


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Bloody thing says im 39    It also says im unbalanced   Only been on it 2 mins cos little one woke for a bottle   Will try again later


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Didn't take me long to get DH to cave i can now use my wii fit and i love it. Then last night i was doing step when i accidently kicked the dog as she ran past as i kicked my leg , she never flinched but my foot is so sore and bruised i have to take it easy. My age first time was 44 and i am only 29 but got it down to 38 today . I love the step and hula hoop but need to invest in a sports bra for jogging my Dh thinks its funny i hold my chest whilst jogging.


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

HellO,
Has anyone tried the skiing yet on the wii fit omg its so funny,
When the player is going down the slalom you have to stand up really quickly like someone poked you up the bum with a stick its hilairious    

Loe it lol

Marie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WraakGoblin said:


> I did the fitness test on Sports and I am officially 65!
> 
> Old Sue


 You will Improve 

I'm Lovin the rythem step, hula hoop, boxing and penguin balance one


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i love the boxing too, though my arms ache and i get totally lost when i have to 'weave'. enjoying the hula one too as im sure ultimately will be good for tummy muscles. my age is now down to 26! ive lost 3 years. also lost another 1lb yesterday so 1lb to go by friday to reach first goal


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wendy for your tummy muscles try the "plank" muscle one you get into a press up position with your forearms on the board and hold the the position OMG!!!! ( it works though )
~Dizzi~


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

my DH did that one and also the one where he did that but had to lift his arms off one at a time. he couldnt move for a few days lol


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Planks are brilliant for ab toning. You can do side ones too for your obliques  Now they do make you sore!  

x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

**Tashja** said:


> Wii fit is on my wants list but at the moment I am on CSI Hard Evidence !!!
> 
> OMG just how fab is CSI Game !!! I can play with Nick and Grissom to my hearts content !!
> 
> T xx


Oh i want that game, is it any good? I had it for the pc (older version of the game but got stuck)

I had a look at the agatha christie (sp) game it looks quite good too


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> WraakGoblin said:
> 
> 
> > I did the fitness test on Sports and I am officially 65!
> ...


Penguin balance? That sounds interesting!

I have asked for the Wii Fit for my birthday! You lot are ruining our bank balance again!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

♥ cat ♥ said:


> **Tashja** said:
> 
> 
> > Wii fit is on my wants list but at the moment I am on CSI Hard Evidence !!!
> ...


Can you buy the Agetha Christie game in the shops or only online?

I have a couple of CSI pc games, and was tempted by the one for the Wii, but after buying a Wii and 8 games this month I thought I better hold off for a couple of weeks!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just found this on the Sun website

COMPUTER boffins are working on a POLE DANCING game for the best-selling Wii console.

British-owned Peekaboo Pole Dancing is in talks to develop the game for the Nintendo stable but insists it will be for users to keep fit.

Spokesman Simon Kay said: "It will be about fun and exercise for a new generation."

The game may come with an interactive pole says the company, who also make a pole-dancing kit featuring Baywatch babe Carmen Electra.

Sculpting

Mr Kay added: "With classes springing up in gyms across Europe and the US, the number of women seeking the body-sculpting and fat-burning effects of this aerobic form of exercise has never been greater.

"The goal is to encourage men and women of all shapes and sizes to improve their pole dancing skills while having fun, toning up and burning calories."

The finished game would need Nintendo approval before it could hit the shelves.

It comes on the back of the popular Wii fit exercise game - in which people stand on a pressure-sensitive board and play games to improve fitness, strength and balance. 

It MAY come with a pole? What are you supposed you use if it doesn't?! But on the other hand, trying to imagine the postman trying to deliver the game if it does come with a pole, especially as it has to be strong enough to hold someones weight!

It is for men and women? I am trying to imagine my DH doing it! eeek! 

Sue


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

lol, would be interesting. i already wonder what the neighbours must think when i do the hula hooping etc. must look very strange from outside.

have just done another 34 mins of exercise - mainly muscle and aerobic this time. was very please with myself for managing to do the advanced jogging without stopping. have never been able to run, so my aim is to do the jogging on the wii at least every other day. have unlocked all the balance games now. last one is very wierd.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

We were playing tennis on the Wii the other day and about 6 kids from the neighbourhood stopped for a few minutes to watch what we were doing!!!  Not sure what they would make of pole dancing!!!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Does the Wii fit board have an upper weight limit on it? 

I want a game that I can't remember the proper name for now, but saw it on TV the other night advertised. Think it was Rabid Rayman Rabbits, or something   Anyone know, anyone have it? Looked fun. 

x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm sure the upper weight limit for the Wii fit is 23 stone..

Roz
x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Jayne - that was the first post that started this chat   Think Bratt has it 

Upper weight limit is 23 stone I think

S x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I should be okay then    

Might get it sometime as it does sound fun, even though it's a lot to spend when I don't actually need it as go to the gym and step aerobic classes regularly. From what I'm hearing though I think it could compliment what I already do  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jayne said:


> I should be okay then
> 
> Might get it sometime as it does sound fun, even though it's a lot to spend when I don't actually need it as go to the gym and step aerobic classes regularly. From what I'm hearing though I think it could compliment what I already do
> 
> x


Exactly my thinking Jayne, I hadn't bought it for exactly the same reason, but now I am changing my mind! I don't currently go to a step class, only work out on the machines because I am just scared that I will last 5 minutes in a class and then collapse in a heap. Perhaps this is the answer - I can collapse in the privacy of my own home!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Another question   Does the board have to be placed on a hard surface to work properly, or is carpet okay? 
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My Mums got carpet - I will ask for you as we have a wooden floor

~Dizzi~


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

we have carpet, but is only thin hardwearing stuff to cover some of our laminate, it works fine on that. dont think would work well on long pile carpet though, in the same way scales dont


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

We have long pile carpet and it works fine for us.

Michelle x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I so want a Wii fit! but I have no money so will have to wait.. but... today I did a Wii fitness test on Wii Sports (after not doing it for a few days as have been away) and...


I'm 23!!!! 

So excited that its 1 1/2 years younger than my real age!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

well first wii injury here, Ive pulled my hamstring! Man it hurts alot

I blame the 6 minute hula hop

Ah well rest a few days then back on it


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just made £200 on ebay so I can now buy one of these  

So then - what do I order?

Do I need a lot of space - lounge is quite small  

Is it easy to set up

AND

Can I use it on my own? Or is that a waste of money?

Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

you dont really need alot of space around you, just enought to step off with both feet on all sides

Its great fun by yourself and luck you wont have any anoying folk trying to beat your highest score

All you need is to buy the wii fit board the game is included in the huge heavy box and ofcourse the wii its self

Hey ho you are all set

Well done on the ebay profit 

Enjoy you will love it xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you  

So I need the console and a fit board?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Yea you need both things, I think you can buy the 2 as a package now 

well worth it, the wii is brill fun xx

Just watch the old hamstring


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Em it's a must have - as you know its just little old me here and it's great fun!

Console is around £179 - just had a look and woolworths & amazon have stock.  It comes with Wii Sports - tennis, bowling, boxing are great, a few others on there too.  Wii Fit is £69.99 and think it is out of stock in most places but the game you get with the console will keep you occupied for now!  Tennis & bowling are fun and boxing really works up a sweat!

I got it as part of my lose weight campaign and love it


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh - thank you.

Does it help with weight loss do you think? Because thats really want I want it for - I put on 8lb on holiday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Do they link to the computer. My computer is nowhere near my TV. Or aren't they on the TV?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

For someone like me who does zero exercise it's definately going to help - for someone who is quite fit or goes gym etc then probably not.  I figure it's better than nothing - I love the step one on Wii Fit and yoga is good although not done much of that.  It tracks your weight / bmi - tells you how you are doing, you can set a target it shows you graphs - oh I could go on and on it's great!

Links direct to your tv - the controllers and board for Fit are all wireless - you have a little sensor bar to stick on top of or just under tv.  No need to be anywhere near computer.  And we can swap friend codes - then my Mii (you make a little character of yourself) will travel to your Wii and yours to mine and i'll be doing step with you or cheering you on at tennis


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

well the wii fit will have been out 2 weeks tomorrow, and i set myself a target to lose 2lb in those first 2 weeks. my weight has been up and down by i am now 1lb off my target. i am also at my weight i was before i had my ankle op last december, so pleased with that


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Emmalottie said:


> Ooooh - thank you.
> 
> Does it help with weight loss do you think? Because thats really want I want it for - I put on 8lb on holiday!!!!!!!!!!!


I think it definately does cause I've been dieting (or attempting to) for ages and the only time I noticed a difference is after I got my Nintedo Wii.

I don't yet have the Wii Fit, but I go on the Wii Sports virtually every day and at least do the Wii Fitness test and some training. It is good excersise and fun at the same time.

I generally just go on it on my own unless my DH's grandson is round and I try to beat him (and fail). He thinks its really cool that we have a Wii!

It is also very easy to set up. The instructions were easy to follow and there aren't cables all over the place. If you have wireless broadband, you can easily link it to that too. Its worth doing that if you can because then you can receive updates and download extra channels and games etc.

Jen x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Morning all!!!

You lot are horrible! All this talk of Wii Fit - now I can't wait until my birthday to buy one so I am going this evening to the local shops!  You are such a terrible influence!   I am going to send my bank manager round to you all!  It was also my fitness test on Wii Sports that has made me get one!  I didn't realise how unfit I was - I am nearly as old as my mother!

Got an e-mail from my bro yesterday.  He gave his Wii away to a friend's child and now he is getting withdrawal symptoms and is going to buy a new one!  To think I have the same genes as someone that would give away a Wii!  I am embarrassed and ashamed!  

I haven't connected to broadband, I assume the instructions are in the manual - I will have to have a look!

Cat - get well soon!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

My trapped nerve turned out to be shingles!! 

But I haven't let it stop me.  I've lost 3lb in a week!!!

I only really do the aerobics and play tennis in the evening.

Best thing I've ever bought!!

Hope everyone's injuries are healing ok.

Michelle x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Ive not been on my Wii since tuesday. Im staying off it till my leg dont hurt when i move it. Its now strapped up in a bandage and im rubbing pain killing gel into it often

My wii fit is sittin looking at me praying for me to use it but im being strong


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats it  

Michelle mentioned losing 3lb and that was all I needed to hear. I'm going to press 'buy' on Amazon right now   . I can feel myself coming out in a sweat jusy thinking about the cost   .

Actually - can I have some help with the money justification please?   

How much does a session up the gym, or a fitness class cost? It must be cheaper than that surely   

Emma xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Urgent help needed!   

I have now bought Wii Fit but having trouble sycronising it.  We have tried all sorts of things, putting it in different positions, angles, pressing the synch button on the board before the on on the console, pressing them at the same time, rebooting the Wii, unplugging, restarting - has anyone had a similar problem or has any hints?  All I have at the moment is a useless lump of plastic and the helpdesk isn't open until Monday morning!  

Hugs to Cat

Get well soon Shelly Anne!!!

Sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

OK.. good gym membership is probably £40 - 50 a month, so basically Nintendo Wii = 4 months Gym membership


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ignore my last message - the instructions weren't clear enough - we have figured it out now!

Just going off for a play!

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

C0nfused said:


> OK.. good gym membership is probably £40 - 50 a month, so basically Nintendo Wii = 4 months Gym membership


Then clearly its a bargain  Thank you


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Emma - Its the very first time I have ever lost weight!!  I have absolutely no staying power on a diet.  Soo glad you have bought one.  You will have so much fun!!

Sue - Hope you are enjoying yourself!

Think I over did it this morning.  I did the long distance running then the 20 minute step.  With little step classes thrown in.  I then slept for 2 hours   

Don't think dh will let me have it on tonight as he is worried about me over doing it as I have never really exercised ever    Lazy me    

My fit age went up from 24 to 38 today, I am soooo bad a balancing.

Are any of you more aware of your COG now than before.  I most definately am.  I find myself changing the weight distribution whilst I am standing.

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

My Fit age is 47!!!    Something tells me that I need a bit more practice!

I did some jogging and the hula hoop is such fun!

Shelly Anne - I am impressed with your excercises!  I was out of breath doing the short jog!

Sue


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Mine was 47 aswell Sue    I had to hold my (.)(.) when jogging   think they have gotten bigger since having the baby   DP impressed, but not me.

I love the hula hoop and the step

S x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd not been on the board for about 2 weeks and yet my age has gone down from 48 to 36!! LOL
Did well on supa hula-hoop - 450 on right and 440 on left
The supa steps, (or whatever it's called) is mad!! OK on normal one, but the next one up is very hard!


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

I also did the 3rd step today and managed 1991 steps.

The first time I did the jogging I nearly needed the oxygen bringing out  

There is no way I could go jogging outside I would be near collapse    

The super hula is a killer.  I managed the other day but failed miserably today, I couldn't keep the hoops up.

Has anyone tried the heading balance game.

Sooo funny!!  Dh actually bends down to head it    

Will be back on it tomorrow (whilst dh is out)

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I hate the step aerobics class - only because I have 2 left feet!  I just can't coordinate!  

I needed the oxygen for the jogging as well - I am glad I wasn't the only one!  

I like the marbles through the holes game - that is fun!  Can't get very far though!  

I have tried the heading game - again I am not very good, but it is fun!  A few times I bent down to head it!  

The ski jump is also fun, but I can't seem to launch properly!!  I just fall and collapse in a heap! A couple of times I have managed it!  

I will be back on it later!  DH is ill at the moment, but he is itching to have a go! 

Sue


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

well i did my body test yesterday as was my target day, and i made my first target. i am now at my lowest weight i have been since i broke my ankle 2 1/2 years ago! also had physio yesterday and she commented on how much better my balance seemed to be on my bad foot - so i told her about wii fit and she was dead impressed. have set myself a new goal of 3lb loss over next 2 weeks. if i make it my BMI will be below 40, for first time ever! i am so impressed with the wii fit. 
a full skiing game is coming out in June for the board. cant wait for that aswell.
has anyone else tried the last balance game - what did you think of it? i think its well wierd. the art of zen lol.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That is amazing Wendy - just proves that the balance thing does work!  

The skiiing game sounds interesting!  Coming out just in time for my birthday!!! lol!

We are just trying to get the internet connection on the wii to work at the moment, there is a communication problem and I need to try again later!  (so it tells me!)  Hopefully I will get that working!

As I have only had my Fit a few hours i haven't got access to all the games yet!

Sue


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

the last balancing game is weird, but i did enjoy sitting for a while and starting at the candle! I had a funny feeling that when you heard the footsteps, that a face would appear and give you a fear. 

Im praying to get back on mine by Monday


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That sounds an interesting game Cat, can't wait to get access to it!  Today I did 40 minutes (my Fitness is STILL 47!) and I got access to the balance game where you stear your Wii in a bubble through a canyon.  

Was pleased with myself for actually getting across the tightrope and completing the marbles through the hole game!

Think I broke all my records today!

Got the internet connection working.

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've ordered it


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Just been out and bought a Wii we were lucky enough to find one with a Wii fit!!! havn't tried that yet as still having a go on the sports.  I think it is going to be one of the best decisions we have made in a long time  

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm wondering if I shld have gone round the shops and found one. I ordered from Woolies and they said they'd send an 'e' mail when it ws ready to collect. Hope its Monday


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone used wii fit yet? Is it worth it? I'm thinking about getting it so I can look like Angelina Jolie!

Kay xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I just set up my Wii Fit! 

 It's so much fun! My fit age is 40, so 10 years older than my actual age but my BMI was under 25 (just!) Hurrah! 

I am terrible at balancing, the heading game is so funny! I keep getting bonked on the head with a football boot!  

I did get 4 stars for jogging though, rocket fuel I am!   Even if I did nearly collapse in a heap afterwards!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm trying to get it but its sold out everywhere


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations on joining the club Siobhan!  My Wii Fit age was a lot higher than my real age in the beginning - don't worry, it will come down!  A BMI of 25 is excellent, I got excited a few weeks ago when mine was under 35!!!

I am not good at the heading game either!  But it is fun!

How did you get 4 stars for jogging?  I am stuck on one!

Emmalottie, should you get one?  I will say one thing, it is addictive!  You will never be the same again!  

I don't think anything will make me look like Angelina Jolie, Kay!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Emmalottie said:


> I'm trying to get it but its sold out everywhere


Keep trying! I had trouble as well, but found one eventually! The shop that I went in and they were sold out had a big pile of about 50 the next week!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening all

Sue the more you play the easier the games become ((hug))
My mums on heres every day and shes better than me!!!

I like to finish my wii fit time with the last balance game,
with the lights dim, my record is 180, which I think is the perfect score 
I improved loads with the ski Jump this week, and the heading footballs, still lovin Wii Fit!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG I have to buy one...pity we can't have internet cameras that join us up so we can do it together!

Kay xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Shame - that does sound like fun!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Spaykay said:


> OMG I have to buy one...pity we can't have internet cameras that join us up so we can do it together!
> 
> Kay xxx


we can share mii codes I think and have them travel so we can be together


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

How do you do that Dizzi?  Is that some sort of chat room?

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

no, its allowing your Mii to Mingle and travel, via internet so they show up on your friends console, not that Ive done it yet, a few others have shared codes on here  so maybe they can tell us 

Ps i am in chat atm


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I read somewhere that you could do that. We MUST try and get that going. It woul be so funny xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My wii fit age last night was 30! yippee 6 yrs below my real age, pity I put a 1lb on  

I will sort a traveling Mii out tommorow


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

8am - bank holiday here!   

Just going to do 30 minutes Wii Tennis (Sports), then the Sports Fitness Test, then the Wii Fit Fitness Test, then 30 minutes general Wii Fit!  I will also try to look at how to do a travelling Sim.  Off to m-i-l's later!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am off to work . . .


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Em, I got the very last Wii Fit in the whole of Cambridgeshire last weekend. The shop I went to had the last 2 which were reserved until 5.30, lucky for me they hadn't been collected so at 5.30 I was able to go back & buy one! 
I'm sure everyone will get more soon, you may just need to leave it on order.

Sue, 
I was jogging again this morning & only managed 1 star!   I think it was cause today I had the thingy in my hand whereas yesterday I had it in my pocket.

This morning I did some jogging, step aerobics (which is harder to follow than it looks!  ) a couple of yoga moves & some balancing. 

I think I might have a go at Boxing later this evening. I tried it last week & my shoulders were killing me the next day! 

Has anyone tried the rowing squat in the muscle toning section? I can't seem to get into the blue box at all!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

My Wii age was 41 and I had put on 0.4kg, so I did the test again after I had done my 40 minutes exercise and I was back to being 34 and the same weight I was yesterday!!   

I managed to get 2 stars on the jogging and I FINALLY completed the bubble through the canyon thingie!  I got access to the snowboard and the couple of goes I had on that was not impressive!  I did the Step beginners twice and the Step advanced once (as I got access to it today) and that was difficult!  But my coordination has definately improved compared to how it was before I bought it!  I wasn't very good at the boxing but I enjoyed it, so I might have a go at the boxing on the Sports tomorrow.

I wanted some praise from the machine for having my COG as 49.9% and 50.1%!!!  But still that wasn't good enough for it!   

Sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

What you need to do to get ur wii's linked together is to find out your wii console code by going to the message board and into the address book. Write down the long number that it gives you. 

Swap numbers with whoever you want to message etc. You both need to input the others number into the system but once its done you can send Mii's to eachother and message eachother. Not sure what else you can do!

I've linked to a couple of people on here and to my Dh's grandson.. Think he finds it very amusing getting random messages from us!

Jen x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good morning ladies!

If anyone wants my number, let me know!

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Got a WII fit!!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Emmalottie said:


> Got a WII fit!!!


Yay!!!! Get Hula Hooping!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Heehee - just waiting for it to arrive from Amazon. It should be today.

Now I've got to change my lounge and dining room round so I've got room to use it . I've got to buy something that sits on top of the telly so Sky will work in the other room.

Its a complicated business this is


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

So! How are we all getting on?

I've only missed one day since last Sunday & am loving some of the new exercises that get released the more I do.

I love the Rythym Boxing! Although I really can't follow it or keep up, I'm still sweating by the end or 6 minutes!  

I'm not sure it's a good idea to do the body test every day, even though thet recommend it....it's quite disheartening seeing that graph!  

xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi!

I have been trying to go on Wii Sports virtually every day and it has paid off as I am noticing that I am getting better at it. Most of the time my Wii Fitness age (on sports) is in the twenties (today it was 23!). I'm getting better at baseball which was one of my worst sports on there. Golf is still my worst sport but I hardly go on it so thats not much of a suprise. I like tennis and boxing. Bowling is fun occasionally but I don't go on that as often as the others. 

Have any of you got Super Paper Mario? I've got it and am stuck on level two. I can't get past the second bit of it, where the shop is. Any hints etc would be much appreciated! 

Jen x


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i have super paper mario but havent played it for ages, didnt get far though. will have a go later.

we bought mercury meltdown revolution yesterday, thats good fun


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have managed to loose 6lb in 2 weeks on my wii fit   

How do i connect my wii to my livebox? Can i get on the internet via it?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

sallyanne1 - Go into the Wii menu, into setting and then into internet (second page of options). you need to enter the password for ur wireless broadband. I think its fairly straight forward from there. 

Well done on your weight loss - I really must get a wii fit


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks hun will take a look tomorrow. Does it mean i can connect with anyone else? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Sallyanne1 - yes you can, you need to give your wii console code to someone else and you need to take theirs and add it to your address book. To find your number go to the Wii Messageboard and then its one of the buttons on the bottom left corner. It will show your address book with your number. Both you and the person you want to connect to will need to input the numbers. Then you can send messages to eachother and exchange Mii's.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi can i join you please ? we have just bought a wii and dh is setting it up as i type    i am wanting to buy a wii fit but can't get hold of one round here so i guess i'll have to wait but in the mean time i will be able to play wii sports so hopefully that'll be good, any tips ?

pam xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Finally got my wii fit going this evening. Oh its as brilliant as you all said  . I laughed and laughed and blooming 'eck, I can tell I've been doing something! Amazingly my 'age' came back as 3 years younger than I actually am!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

My DH bought me CSI on Friday and I have been playing it nearly non-stop!  

I am stuck and wondered if you lovely ladies could help me (I know at least one of you has the game!   ).  I am on the last game, the one where you play with Grissom.  I have done everything up to where you have to line up the bullet holes but I don't know how to do that.  I have checked some online walkthroughs and they just say "click on the holes" - I have tried that and I can't.  Can anyone help??

Sad Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh my word!!

My back and thighs!! It was all that lunging


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sue i havent got that far yet sorry cant help ya


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

what can i say ?? the wii is amazing, i have been playing it this morning and i'm addicted to the tennis   i can't wait to get a wii fit, but there just not available at the moment  

Emmalottie, that's great your age coming back 3 years younger mine would probably come back 50 years older i'm that unfit   



pam xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

sallyanne1 said:


> Sue i havent got that far yet sorry cant help ya


I will have to wait then!!! 

Thanks anyway

Sue


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi, 

I'm loving our Wii Fit - it's finally got me doing a bit of exercise and I'm better than DH at some activities, which is unheard of! But we started off with a 'Guest' when we first used the Wii Fit and now we can't get rid of him. Doesa anyone know if there is any way to delete the Guest Mii figures from the Wii Fit memory? 

Thanks. 

Jules


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Is he in the line up of miis when you first open the wii fit where you choose who is going first 
If so you should have the option to delete him in the user settings.

~Dizzi~

Did Half hour this morning - lost 3lb and aged 4 yrs 
Oh well . . . .


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I've been playing on Tomb Raider Anniversary and I love it! Borrowed it off my DH's grandson and keep playing it!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Today started my 20 mins of Free Step and my body test, each morning when I get up at 6am!
I lost a 1lb over night and gained a year 

Would anyone like to join me on a morning step class  ( it needednt be that early! )
Just a thread with a step count and weight/ body test up or Down  .. . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I would Dizzi, but will need to fine tune the time, depending on when May is at her most contented   

Maybe anytime in the morning, I'm sure when she sees me jumping around she'll find it amusing


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I will Dizi, Im on a strict diet at the min and really need to shift this baby weight as wii fit is saying im obese although I have lost 5 pounds this week


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I just thought If we all were trying to do it Daily then a thread just to post our steps and Body test results would be a great incentive - Thanks For replying - Lets give it a go shall we 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

definately Im obese at the min


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Princess - you've only just had your baby   

Ok, do we start tomorrow then 

I'm logging off now, but will check in in the morning to see the plan


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

what do u mean post are steps...on the step game?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142455.msg2191785#msg2191785

Follow the Link to Join the Wii FF Step class!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have joined up   Not sure if i will have time to do 20 mins though just have to see. Will start with 10 mins


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Just done mine and posted results  

Thanks Dizzi


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Shabba how many steps    Well it is good motivation i guess


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I find the step bit easy, its when I swing the arms that i work a sweat up  
Although i find the pace on there a bit slow, so do it a little faster.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

i too find it a bit slow


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I turned off the sound ant watched this morning


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I find it a bit slow too. Does it speed up when you go up the programs?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

No i just step at my own speed not at theres lol


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

im gonna step at my own speed 2moz I think


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I started at my own pace, did some at their pace then my own at the end, I cant change channels when i'm doing it cause i have to unplug wires from the telly to use it, will have to speak to Dp about that


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Glad you all were able to work it out and join me 
I did a combination of steps like on the step plus (blue and purple arrows)
and scrolled through the sound options
I think I step faster when the sound is off too
Looking forward to tommorows step class!

Might even do step plus this evening to get my last ten mins 
making my daily wii fit total 30 mins 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I love the step plus


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi!

I decided to treat myself and I bought some wii points and downloaded the internet and super mario bros 3! The internet is weird but is cool to have it on there, and I love Super Mario Bros 3! Must get the other two as I can't remember them! 

Have any of you downloaded any games/channels from Wii Shop?

Jen x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jen didnt know you could    I saw some wii points things in woolworths n wondered what they were   How do i find it is it in my menu?

I got out of bed at 5:30am and my shins were killing me   Its that step thing from yesterday. Dont think i will do that well today  

Luv sally x x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Wii ladies i too am in the same position as Calmly and can't get a Wii Fit anywhere. I have now ordered mine and it's a three month wait   so hope to join you if and when it ever arrives. I know there are loads listed on ebay but they are at rip off prices and some don't actually have the item, a friend of mine got scammed and lost all her money cos the seller never had enough funds in their paypal account for paypal to refund it. So i sit here and wait for the day when i can join you ladies.

Kay


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I got mine off ebay as Im inpatient it was 85 pounds


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

I found out when my local Toys R Us were expecting a delivery and popped on in on that day - they don't take reservations so once the stock is in it's worth going over there, especially if they get deliveries mid-week, when most people are at work (assuming you can get away from work yourself!) I went into my branch in Cambridge on a Friday about a month ago and they had a full stock just sitting on the shelves.....


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Our nearest TRU is 90 miles away, i don't have transport so it would be a 2 hour train journey or 3 hour bus journey each way and with no guarantee of them even having one . patience is a virtue so they say  altho I'm finding it very hard cos i want one NOW Anyway as dh ordered it he'll be paying for it and i can save my money to go towards my new bike trailer.

Happy Stepping ladies


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

sallyanne1 said:


> Jen didnt know you could   I saw some wii points things in woolworths n wondered what they were  How do i find it is it in my menu?
> 
> I got out of bed at 5:30am and my shins were killing me  Its that step thing from yesterday. Dont think i will do that well today
> 
> Luv sally x x


You go into the Wii Shop Channel (you must have it connected to the internet) 1000 points = £7. You can buy them direct from the Wii. I don't know how much Woolworths are selling them for. You can then use the points to pay for new channels/games that you download. There are loads of old NES, SNES, N64 games on there. The number of points required vary but the Super Mario ones are 500 points each. And the internet channel is 500 points. There are also some free channels which you can download in the wii shop, so have a look at those too, if you haven't already.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Gosh, I think I'm off step for the rest of my life! 4 weeks ago in a real step class I mis timed the footing and sprained my left ankle and pulled tendon, broke my right one in 2 places, dislocated it and ruptured the tendon. Had a plate and 6 pins put in to repair one of the breaks and had the ruptured tendon surgically repaired too  

Shame really as step was a real passion for me. Used to do some very challenging moves on it (was doing a basic step when I injured myself) at a very fast speed. Have now come to the conclusion exercise is very bad for you. Heart and lungs in great nick, but rest of me wrecked!   Although still can't wait to get back to maybe cross training, walking and weights classes. 

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Gosh Jayne - what a nightmare!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne - I may be joining a real step class soon, 
discovered one of the girls I work with goes to a class


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Don't do it Dizzi, don't goooooo!    

x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jayne said:


> Don't do it Dizzi, don't goooooo!
> 
> x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm hoping to get a wii and wii fit for my birthday in 3 weeks, but I don't think DH will have realised you have to order in advance  

Kay xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!!!

Pabboo - another Cambridge girl!!    

I went into Game in the city centre last week and bought the Agetha Christie "and then there were none" game, I didn't even realise it was available for the Wii!  I snapped it up as quick as I could - and I got money off because I had enough points on my Game card!  I had a little play this evening but got stuck, I might google a walkthrough later (but don't tell anyone I cheat!)

Sue


----------



## Midgetgem74 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

We haven't got wii fit yet but I'm loving Mario Kart and the fact that you can add friends and then race each other.  I was racing my cousin in brussels how cool is that!  Has anyone else got mario kart?


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

We just bought Indiana Jones  

Duh duh duhduh... duh duh daaa ...Duh duh duhduh... duh duh daaa daaa daaa................

Wraakgodin - what is the Agatha Christie game like? DH and I like to play together and solve puzzles and stuff more than the shoot-em-up type games. This Agatha Christie one seems to have had mixed reviews- woudl appreciate your thoughts on it.


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

I got Indi last week too and am loving it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We got mario cart yesterday! 
Pre owned with a wheel and £ 10 off


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

we have mario kart too, I find it harder with the wheel...can u unlock new tracks what are the question marks all about?


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi i havent been on this thread for ages so you might already know about these games. We just got sports island and its fab love it loads of different sports. Also got family ski that can do with or without wii fit not tryed yet will let you know how it goes.
Sarah


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I haven't been on my Wii for two weeks and have serious withdrawal symptoms. I still want to get a Wii Fit. Hoped to find one at the airport duty free but I think I was being a little optimistic. They didn't have any Wii stuff. I think on purpose as they had lots of DS stuff.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> We got mario cart yesterday!
> Pre owned with a wheel and £ 10 off


So mad, Dizzi! I have just looked on a Dutch website and the game isn't even released here until 30 August!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

SUE OMG! ebay it!

~Dizzi~


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me dropping in but got quick question. Anyone got Tomb Raider anniversary? What is the little icon that appears beside your guns on the bottom left of the screen? It looks kinda like a 'U' but not really and it appears at anytime - not just when shooting or jumping or reloading or anything.

Cant seem to find any info on it in the book.

Thanks


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

outspan3 - I have Tomb Raider Anniversary but I'm afraid I have no idea what that is. Although have had some weird white marker come up in the bottom left corner which I thought was because of the battery on the remote? cause it was almost like a battery shape but it could have been a funny U like shape. I wouldn't  worry about it! How far have you got? I think I'm on the fourth level so far. I get really annoyed as if I dont complete a level, even if I save it, when I exit and then go back it doesn't go to where I last was. 

Jen x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I've just entered the tomb of qualopec but I'm rubbish, I never manage to find all the artefacts and rubbings and I don't even know what the time trial is! I find mine saves alright although I have found if you pass a check point and then go back on yourself and pass a previous checkpoint it restarts your game from there.

Thinking about it it could be a battery, not that it makes any difference to game play, was just interested


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I think thats the level I'm on.. is that the bit where you walk across a stone bridge type thing and then a giant ball runs down and metal gates drop down blocking the way u need to go and you have to find levers to open them again? I'm stuck after finding one lever!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you think a wii fit from America will work over here?

Jen x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah, just passed it. You have to shoot down the big gong in the room with the stone bridge and it releases the other platform for you. You need to use the 2 platforms to get into the room on the right (as you face the gates) Also if you turn to the left you can see 2 ledges on the right of that ledge? You need to climb up on them and then onto the top of the gates and use the grapple ring to swing across to room above the entrance you came in, this is the third lever.

Is this making sense, sounds like gobbledygook to me! Sorry, don't know about the wii fit


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Ahh I get it, will have a go in a bit.. thanks!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip - I've now finished that level and am now in Greece. Stuck again though as am trying to climb pillars and can't see where I'm supposed to go! At least its saving properly now!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm still in the next room to that - its a long one! 

go to very last pillar on right (your back facing the door you came in) and jump to the left pillar, then jump to the pillar in front of that (you should now be facing the door you came in) jump over to the ledge then head for the ledge in front of that again. You are aiming for the grapple ring to do a wall run over to the balcony that is above your head when you come in. There are some puzzles in there to complete to advance


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home this way ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147708.0


----------

